# Custom built slant mount for iPad/tablet?



## WindcryMusic (Feb 4, 2018)

Once the weather warms up enough this spring for me to spend any time in my garage again, I'm planning to custom build a small wooden platform for my iPad to sit on in my studio. The concept is to have it on a slanted platform that overhangs the left rear of the controller keyboard sitting on my desk.

I have a vague idea for the design of this, but if anyone else has already constructed something similar, I'd really appreciate the sharing of pictures or tips on how I might best go about designing such a thing.

(This is only one of two studio-related woodworking projects I have on the drawing boards for this year, with the other being a custom wooden stand for hanging two sets of headphones, one that will clamp to the edge of my desk. I think I already have a pretty good idea of how to build the latter, at least.)


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 4, 2018)

You’ll have to zoom in a bit to see these - I’ll get you better pics when I get home. Very simple though - just some wedges behind a panel to create the angle you want.


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 5, 2018)

Here ya go!


----------



## Pablocrespo (Feb 5, 2018)

I glued two door stoppersto my old ipad1 and it looks like it is floating over the desk

it is similar to this:

https://www.google.com.ar/search?cl...PpY_ZAhVCg5AKHdO2BQ0Qsw4IOQ&biw=3072&bih=1578


----------



## WindcryMusic (Feb 6, 2018)

Pablocrespo said:


> I glued two door stoppersto my old ipad1 and it looks like it is floating over the desk
> 
> it is similar to this:
> 
> https://www.google.com.ar/search?cl...PpY_ZAhVCg5AKHdO2BQ0Qsw4IOQ&biw=3072&bih=1578



Cool and simple idea!

Thanks to both of you. My specific situation is a little different, in that I want the iPad platform to be sitting on the desktop but hovering above the upper left corner of my controller keyboard. My current thinking is to creating a sort of L-shaped base to go around the left and back edge of the keyboard, and then have the slanted platform jutting forward from that. But my main worry with this concept is balance ... I don't want the whole thing to threaten to tip onto the keyboard each time I put a finger on the iPad ... which is why I specifically wanted to see how others might be building their bases. I have yet to figure this out ... I suspect it might require a failed experiment or two to get to a design that works.


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 6, 2018)

There are so many ways to skin this cat, so to speak. I totally get what you're going for - I designed mine so that they would be rock-solid, even when touching the top of the panel. I didn't want any wobble or instability whatsoever. You might try a scroll through Amazon, searching for "tablet mount" or something like that - just to get some ideas. Here's one of the first things that popped up:


----------



## Pietro (Feb 7, 2018)

Not necessarily custom woodwork, but despite the fixed angles, this works for me:
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/...-for-mobile-phone-tablet-bamboo-art-30358875/

- Piotr


----------



## WindcryMusic (Feb 7, 2018)

Pietro said:


> Not necessarily custom woodwork, but despite the fixed angles, this works for me:
> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/...-for-mobile-phone-tablet-bamboo-art-30358875/



That looks like it would be very easy to make, if it works for you and holds the iPad sufficiently steady (which is probably why Ikea sells it so cheaply). Alas that it won't work for me (space is at a premium on my desktop, so I want to "fly" the iPad over part of my controller).


----------



## procreative (Feb 7, 2018)

I have something similar to this, I bought the clasp part and attached it to a articulated monitor arm.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brateck-Twin-Arm-Desk-Clamp-Mount-for-iPad-Tablets/173125762217?epid=736158681&hash=item284f197ca9:g:rXIAAOSwHYVabbnh

Benefit is you can move it out of the way, change the angle etc.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Feb 7, 2018)

procreative said:


> I have something similar to this, I bought the clasp part and attached it to a articulated monitor arm.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brateck-Twin-Arm-Desk-Clamp-Mount-for-iPad-Tablets/173125762217?epid=736158681&hash=item284f197ca9:g:rXIAAOSwHYVabbnh
> 
> Benefit is you can move it out of the way, change the angle etc.



May I ask how stable it is? I want something that won't move around if I rest my hand on the iPad or the mount (which I know I will be inclined to do at times). I had discounted using anything like this based upon an assumption that it would be prone to moving if I did that.


----------



## procreative (Feb 7, 2018)

Well I actually bought these:


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/iPad-4-3-2-1-Air-Universal-VESA-Wall-Mount-Holder-Galaxy-Tab-8-9-10-4-Tablet-/121401934283?hash=item1c441e81cb

I wont lie and say they are totally unmoveable, but I tightened the joints and for my needs so far it seems fine. As I dont have much space I like the option to move it out of the way if I am mixing, or want to use my Pad Controller which is also on an arm.


----------



## Josh Richman (Feb 7, 2018)

Just some thoughts.... I have the old version that makes the iPad look like a small iMac.

https://smile.amazon.com/Oenbopo-Rotatable-Aluminum-Desktop-Samsung/dp/B013OINHEA/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1518069336&sr=8-16&keywords=iPad+stands (This) or https://smile.amazon.com/Tablet-Stand-Multi-Angle-Lamicall-iPad/dp/B071K5SPKN/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1518069336&sr=8-11&keywords=iPad+stands (this) or https://smile.amazon.com/Thought-Out-Simplex-Surface-Galaxy/dp/B01IFOXUXG/ref=sr_1_49_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1518069400&sr=8-49-spons&keywords=iPad+stands&psc=1 (these)


----------



## Leon Portelance (Feb 25, 2018)

whinecellar said:


> There are so many ways to skin this cat, so to speak. I totally get what you're going for - I designed mine so that they would be rock-solid, even when touching the top of the panel. I didn't want any wobble or instability whatsoever. You might try a scroll through Amazon, searching for "tablet mount" or something like that - just to get some ideas. Here's one of the first things that popped up:




I bought this one for $14 at Amazon.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks much for the various ideas, guys! I'm still going to build my own, out of wood (oak), both for the looks and for the added weight and stability. But it is now going to be substantially simpler than my original stated design above, because I recently did some tests and realized that the "over the keyboard" position I'd planned on caused some of the sound from the right monitor to bounce off the hard surface of the iPad display and come straight into my ear, enough to significantly interact with the direct sound and throw off the accuracy of my audio monitoring on that side.

So now I've decided I need to put the iPad dead center instead, right under the iMac screen, and that will also make for a far simpler stand design. Probably a better approach in all respects, in fact, as this way I won't have to sacrifice ease of access to any of the controller's sliders, either.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 5, 2018)

I had a similar dilemma. I ended up using my iPad mic-stand mount. I just use it on its own (just sitting on the desktop), and it slants exactly how you want it.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Mar 15, 2018)

whinecellar said:


> Here ya go!



Question on this: what is that black material you have between the wood and the iPad? It looks quite thick ... does the iPad shift at all when you are using it? I've been thinking I should have something in between there, too, some sort of cushioning, but am not sure what would work best and not allow the iPad to move too much.


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 15, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> Question on this: what is that black material you have between the wood and the iPad? It looks quite thick ... does the iPad shift at all when you are using it? I've been thinking I should have something in between there, too, some sort of cushioning, but am not sure what would work best and not allow the iPad to move too much.



Rubbermaid non-slip shelf liner - keeps the iPad snug in there so it doesn’t move at all. I wanted it to feel rock solid since I’m pushing TouchOSC buttons on it all day long. Also keeps the iPad from getting scratched


----------



## WindcryMusic (Mar 15, 2018)

whinecellar said:


> Rubbermaid non-slip shelf liner - keeps the iPad snug in there so it doesn’t move at all. I wanted it to feel rock solid since I’m pushing TouchOSC buttons on it all day long. Also keeps the iPad from getting scratched



Great, thanks much! I have a feeling that my stand will end up looking very much like yours (except that I am thinking of only having it curl around the front of the iPad at the corners, rather than a lip across the entire base of the iPad like what you appear to have done, just to make access to the bottom of the screen a little easier).


----------



## jmauz (Mar 15, 2018)

I use this for my ipads:



Might be a higher angle than you want though...


----------



## WindcryMusic (Sep 24, 2018)

Six months later, and I’ve finally gotten around to trying to solve this problem for myself.

I’m pretty much a novice at woodworking - I used a router for the first time about a month ago, and a sliding miter saw for the very first time on this project, just this last weekend. So this isn’t perfect, but so far it feels like it will work nicely. Note that this is just the draft version (made from pine, including a few cracks) to work out the design kinks … in another week or so I’ll begin assembling the real one out of oak, and that one will get a nice finish applied afterwards (this draft version is just bare wood, albeit sanded).


----------



## InLight-Tone (Sep 24, 2018)

Very nice my friend, good job!


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 24, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> Six months later, and I’ve finally gotten around to trying to solve this problem for myself.
> 
> I’m pretty much a novice at woodworking - I used a router for the first time about a month ago, and a sliding miter saw for the very first time on this project, just this last weekend. So this isn’t perfect, but so far it feels like it will work nicely. Note that this is just the draft version (made from pine, including a few cracks) to work out the design kinks … in another week or so I’ll begin assembling the real one out of oak, and that one will get a nice finish applied afterwards (this draft version is just bare wood, albeit sanded).


Heck yeah! Nice job - looks great!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Oct 15, 2018)

Just to wrap this thread up, here's the final version, slightly refined, in oak, and finished.

Many thanks to all who chimed in on this thread. You inspired me to DIY, and I'm quite happy with the result.


----------

